# Cervelo and trainers



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

I know a guy with an RS. The dropouts are too small to put the bike in a stationary trainer. Have any of you had this problem and if so, what did you do to fix it?


----------



## stevieb (Sep 12, 2007)

Depends on the trainer. I was able to get my R3 on a Kurt Kinetic by using a different quick release for the real wheel. But shortly after that I decided it was a better idea all to just use my old bike on the trainer and spare my R3 the abuse.


----------

